# Dringend Hilfe bei INstall von Apache und PHP!!



## Hellknight (13. Dezember 2001)

Hi,
Jo ich hab gleich 2 Wünsche auf einmal.
Also Frage nummero 1:
Muss man bei dem 4,8 mb grossen Paket da kein Installer vorhanden noch irgendwelche Treiber in den Systemordner kopieren(php Paket)?.

2: muss für MYSQL noch irgendwas konfiguriert werden in der PHP.ini die ja in c:\windows root kommt?.

Zusatz: hab jetzt ziemlich jedes tut probiert keines mag klappen kann mir mal jemand, bitte seine PHP.ini(4.10 Ver) und die apache httpd.conf(1.3.22) zukommen lassen wäre Klasse dann würde es vielleicht auch klappen.

mailto:webmaster@djd-clan.net

P.S. Thx im vorraus, ich hoffe ich verursache kein Brainstorming


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Dezember 2001)

Mach es Dir doch einfacher mit: http://www.vogelgesang-berlin.de/server/apache/

Das ist zwar nicht PHP 4.1.0 und Apache 1.3.22 aber soviel Unterschied liegt da nicht drin (ausser die Neuerungen und BugFixes) und dann kannst notfalls dort die PHP.ini usw. nehmen und Deine entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## Hellknight (13. Dezember 2001)

Hab ich gestern nacht schon gemacht quasi von selbst gelöst.
Aber trotzdem THx


----------

